# Book: From the Edge of Insanity and Back



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

If anyone wants the pre-release of this book and give me feed back on how to improve it please PM me and I'll send you the first 3 chapters of the book which in details explains DP/DR, it's symptoms, causes and how to get rid of it and escape this mental prison and enter back to freedom.

Here is direct link to my "unfinished book" on how to recover, read it if you feel like it and please give me advice how to make the final version of it better.
Take note: I'm a 19 year old and english is not my primary language so if it's a few spelling mistakes. sorry

http://download.yousendit.com/27091F58514D30FA


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Do a voice recored version for people with learning diffeculties


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

Haha I don't think that's necassary.
It's written in very simple terms so everyone can understand them.
It doesn't seem that you have THAT bad dyslexia?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2007)

My no-verba iq is 120 where my verba is 89... this means my dyslexia is very bad... I use microsoft word for spell check.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

"THC also acts as a delay on neurotransmitters."

I've heard this before, and I'm really curious to find out how this started, since its completely false. THC acts on cannabinoid receptors. It doesn't interfere with any other neurotransmitter, much less "delay" them.


----------

